# Which Food Vacuum Machine?



## olecrosseyes (Aug 22, 2019)

LEM MaxVac® 1000 Vacuum Sealer SKU: 1088B
or
ARY VacMaster PRO 380 MFR #: PRO380 (876380)

What is important to me is:
Repetitive sealing without waiting for the machine to cool down
Accepts wide bags of 14" to 16"
Has bag storage with cutter
Prefer Stainless Steel finish but,,,

Not concerned:
Whether it is single or dual piston pump
Multi Voltage
FoodSaver/GameSaver has nothing I want now.


----------



## rexster314 (Aug 22, 2019)

Have you seen this one? https://www.foodsaver.com/titanium-landing-page-mobile.html


----------



## olecrosseyes (Aug 22, 2019)

You jest?
That is the one that had a lifetime warranty and was the flagship for the FoodSaver brand. It is discontinued!
It is also the reason I'm looking for a new one. There is no repairing my FoodSaver/GameSaver Titanium 800! It is not yet 3 years old, grrr!! IT WAS OVER $400. NEW


----------



## rexster314 (Aug 22, 2019)

Didn't know it was discontinued. I have one as a back up to my Vacmaster chamber sealer... Buhttps://www.ebay.com/itm/Gamesaver-FSGSSL0800-000-Titanium-Game-Saver-Kitchen-Storage-Vacuum-Sealer/392277383737?hash=item5b558dda39:g:7vIAAOSw5wJcQAtKt I did see this on ebay


----------



## olecrosseyes (Aug 22, 2019)

HA! They want $960 for it? I think that the local Mills Fleet Farm has them @ $279 now.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 22, 2019)

https://vacuumsealersunlimited.com/...ories-parts/home-use-vacuum-sealing-machines/

Think this will be my next machine. 380


----------



## olecrosseyes (Aug 22, 2019)

Winterrider, that is the 2nd choice for me I believe @ this time for reasons as I stated above. I'm very aware they are on this site offering a discount. If I decide on the 380, I will buy it from them as opposed to Webrestaurant or whomever they are.

I spoke with the Customer Service rep this afternoon for LEM. Wow what an easy conversation we had. Like talking to my neighbor or a friend.

This is the one I'm leaning towards. I know it is about an extra "C" note over the Pro380. The reviews are what are pulling me away from it. That said a very good friend has one. But, with the reviews of LEM and their large warranty along with the track record I already have with the company leans me their way.

https://www.scheels.com/p/lem-maxva...MI9rau5-WT5AIVjh6tBh0ykQjREAQYBCABEgJnDvD_BwE

What to do, what to do,,,,


----------



## DIYerDave (Aug 22, 2019)

The first thing i'd do is make sure your old one can't be fixed. I dought a machine only 3 years old is worn out. Take it to a local electronics repair guy and have him check it out. It could be something simple and inexpensive to fix.


----------



## ofelles (Aug 22, 2019)

I have a PRO 380 and really like it.  I replaced a cheap food saver because of the time in between seals.  I like the larger capacity even if I don't use it very often, although I did just seal a 10# butt I smoked whole recently.  
In the time it takes me to get the next bag ready it is ready.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Aug 22, 2019)

DIYer Dave, I've already called about 12 names here in the Capital metro of Iowa. No one. If I have and possibility, I'll have to figure it out for myself then search on the internet to find a parts to make a repair.

That said I'm still buying a new one, just which one is going to give me the warm fuzzy?

Do any of you with the Pro 380 have an issue of sucking in moisture into the tray before it seals? Does the manual seal button react quick enough??


----------



## clifish (Aug 22, 2019)

olecrosseyes said:


> DIYer Dave, I've already called about 12 names here in the Capital metro of Iowa. No one. If I have and possibility, I'll have to figure it out for myself then search on the internet to find a parts to make a repair.
> 
> That said I'm still buying a new one, just which one is going to give me the warm fuzzy?
> 
> Do any of you with the Pro 380 have an issue of sucking in moisture into the tray before it seals? Does the manual seal button react quick enough??


I would think any vac sealer will pull liquid out of the bag if available creating a good vacuum? no?


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 23, 2019)

I've had a Vacmaster Pro 380 for several years. It really pulls a lot more vacuum than a foodsaver & you can use the big bags & rolls, cause it has a 16" sealing bar. You can use it continuously without stopping to let it cool down, cause it has a cooling fan built in. 
Al


----------



## olecrosseyes (Aug 23, 2019)

Thanks Al, Remember I'm not looking @ FoodSaver, as this is the branding that is defunct and taking up space in my home.

In case if anyone is interested, I'll have a less equivalent machine that FS is sending to me that is brand new, to sale.


Or I might use it as a target at my local gun clubs range!


----------



## tallbm (Aug 23, 2019)

olecrosseyes said:


> LEM MaxVac® 1000 Vacuum Sealer SKU: 1088B
> or
> ARY VacMaster PRO 380 MFR #: PRO380 (876380)
> 
> ...



I would go with the VacMaster Pro 380 of the two choices you presented.

The reason is that many people on this forum use and stand behind the 380.
I would never buy another Food Saver brand sealer again.  When it comes to vac sealers you better go with a real brand and likely will be spending some money but it beats all the crap that fails so quickly that is constantly being sold.  Vac sealers are NOTORIOUS for being of crappy quality and dying UNLESS you get the proper brand.

I use a Weston Pro 2100 and stand behind it, but it doesn't meet all your criteria.  If I had to buy another vac sealer it would definitely be between Weston and Vac Master for me depending on features at that point :)

I hope this info helps! :)


----------



## olecrosseyes (Aug 28, 2019)

Seems every one here does not want to even consider the LEM 1000. I personally have faith in them. I tried to search them out on this forum and only found the one derogatory comment. It seems to me someone might be a bit stingy on paying for a higher water bill, t-he-he.

I spoke to Lisa the other day and ordered the 380 and it came in today.


----------



## robincooper (Sep 26, 2019)

Here is review about food vacuum sealer 
There is budget variants too


----------



## retfr8flyr (Sep 26, 2019)

Op, if you can step up your budget, I highly recommend the VacMaster VP112S Chamber Vacuum Sealer. I have heavily used this machine for several years and it has never given me a single problem. There is a huge advantage with chamber sealers over end bag type sealers and I think they are well worth the extra cost, plus the bags are a lot cheaper.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestion ^^^ and I've looked at them years ago. 

As you could see I have already received my new machine a month ago.

Chamber vacs have a limited cubic foot print that does not meet my needs.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 26, 2019)

Sorry I am late, but I think you made a good choice. I have the 380. I did have an issue with the vacuum pressure switch about a month or two in. Customer service and warranty stepped up and took care of me. Still very happy! I use it a lot and go through a lot of rolls. I buy them by the case from Lisa. But I still don't regret not getting a chamber vac for the reason you mention.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Sep 26, 2019)

Browneyesvictim, I Salute You Sir! My many thanks to you!

I agree with you, even though the bags are cheaper in the purchase per total lengths I think I make up the differences by the amount of waste. The chamber vacs I know do a phenomenal job, I feel they are a bit slower than the make your own bag machines. 

When I'm in my processing mode come December and January, a slower machine would aggravate me to no end!


----------



## clifish (Sep 26, 2019)

Can someone give me a link to "lisa"  I am going to be looking for a new vac machine and like to support forum sponsors...I am kind of surprised it was not easier to find her company.  thx


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 26, 2019)

clifish said:


> Can someone give me a link to "lisa"  I am going to be looking for a new vac machine and like to support forum sponsors...I am kind of surprised it was not easier to find her company.  thx


Vacuumsealersunlimited.com
She often posts with monthly discount codes on a regular basis.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 26, 2019)

clifish said:


> .I am kind of surprised it was not easier to find her company. thx


No matter what anyone says here , the search function on this site is horrible . 
I always have to do it twice to get a hit on what I searched for . 
Search topic on Google SMF is almost always in the top 3 if not the first choice .


----------



## olecrosseyes (Sep 27, 2019)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...nt-for-all-members.124305/page-8#post-1995289

Her web site,
https://vacuumsealersunlimited.com/...gjC7eErbBHUGDwKQFNTqr4nfZQk0cus8aAvD9EALw_wcB


From her website,
If you have any questions, please call us at 661-332-5631 or email us at [email protected].


----------

